# How long do i have to collect my money from the post office



## donkamilo

Hi,

how long do i have to collect my money from the post office. I am getting JB and have to collect it from the post office. My friend is also getting JB but he is getting his money in to his bank account. He is longer unemployed than i am. 
Thanks for every answer.

Regards
Sarah


----------



## Deiseblue

Because of benefit frauds electronic payments to bank accounts have been stopped , you will have to continue to collect your benefit at the Post Office


----------



## shellie_13

Does it have to be the same post office each week ? and always weekly ?


----------



## Dropout

Yes you have to collect it from the same post office every week, which you nominate when you sign on.



You have 3 days in which to collect it before its taken back by the social welfare.


----------



## naughto

i thought after 6 months of being on sw that you could get it in to your bank account


----------



## Welfarite

naughto said:


> i thought after 6 months of being on sw that you could get it in to your bank account


 

Not anymore. This facility was withdrawn due to 'welfare tourism'.


----------



## rheinie

Dropout said:


> Yes you have to collect it from the same post office every week, which you nominate when you sign on.
> 
> 
> 
> You have 3 days in which to collect it before its taken back by the social welfare.


----------



## rheinie

Are you sure you have 3 days to collect ,i was of the understanding that it had to be collected on the day or was taken off the screen .
Can you verify this situation .Thanks


----------



## gipimann

Jobseeker and Supplementary Welfare Allowance payments are available in the Post Office from the specified payment date until close of business on Tuesday of the following week.

Depending on the specific payment day, this allows anything from 4 to 9 days to collect payment.
For example if payment day is Friday, you can collect payment on Friday, Saturday, Monday or Tuesday.
If payment day is Monday, you can collect payment on Monday to Saturday, or Monday or Tuesday of the following week.
Payments are returned by An Post to SW on Tuesday nights.

As far as I'm aware, there are different arrangements for pensioners and one parent family payments.


----------



## rheinie

Thanks for that so if payment day is Wednesday it is available up Friday.


----------

